# Lights and Smoke not working in LGB 20252



## JLMTrains (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm new to LGB but not new to toy trains (into Lionel for over 35 years). I recently bought a collection for resale and fell in love with the LGB included. I've decided to keep some and build a small garden railroad. Anyway, one of the locomotives is an LGB 20252 with sound. It is brand new in the box as were all the other items (they wee on display shelves only). The lights and smoke do not work. It runs perfectly and the sound system operates correctly. 

What should I look for first? As I said, I'm not new to trains and have no problem disassembling something.

Thanks in advance!

Joe Mania


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Not sure if this is right as I have a 21251 with aftermarket sound and a 22892 with sound. I did compare instructions for both. Check inside the cab at the top back of the boiler. There should be a 3 or 4 position slide switch. Make sure it is all the way to the right or position 3 or 4. The positions are 0= all power off, 1= power to light and smoke, 3= power to light, smoke and motor, 4= power to light, smoke, motor, and sound. The fact that you have sound and movement makes me think the swtich is in the right position. You might just have bad bulbs and smoke unit. Some of the smoke units are picky in that they will only work with just the right amount of smoke fluid, not enough or too much and they don't smoke. Also don't remember if the bulbs are screw in or plug in. If screw in, make sure they haven't come loose over time, same with the plug in, might be dirty connection. 
Steve


----------



## JLMTrains (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Steve. I checked all positions of the switch. The lights and smoke don't work in any of them. I also removed the bulbs and checked them seperatly. They are not burned out. I'm assuming it's the low voltage lighting circuit but not sure. 

Joe


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

20252 was the yellow Lake George and Boulder edition of the forney and had factory sound. 

I would agree that the 5 volt circuit is at fault if both lights and smoke do not work, but sound and motor are OK.


----------



## JLMTrains (Nov 26, 2009)

Is that an available part? And if so, where would you suggest I get it from? 

Thanks, 

Joe


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of LGB's boards have shown up on eBay. 

The other thing you can do if you are electronically inclined is try and troubleshoot the board. Sometimes it is as easy as a flaky solder joint (that may not be easily seen by the eye).


----------



## JLMTrains (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok thanks. I'll take a look. I'm assuming the lighting and smoke board is in the same area as the sound board. If so it looks like taking the cab off should reveal it. Correct? 

Thanks! 

Joe


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a good topic on the Massoth forum on how to put a decoder in a Forney. It has real good pictures and instructions on how to take apart a Forney. It is under Forums - Forum Index , Emotion - Backfitting plans for garden railways locos - XLS Installation Instructions for US Forney 
Try the link below also. You might have to sign up to see it, not sure. 

http://massoth.gotdns.com:82/forume...f80c80b4c8

Steve


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I have put the 20252 Fourney up on the GartenBahn database.
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2034

There you can download the exploded parts diagram that should help you to disassemble it and find the appropriate boards.


----------



## JLMTrains (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks very much! Everyone has been very helpful. I'll let everyone know how I make out. 

Joe


----------



## JLMTrains (Nov 26, 2009)

Well I finally got a chance to dig into this loco. After much looking around, I found that one of the transistors used to mount the PC board had all three solder joints broken loose. Soldered them back up, re assembled and now everything works perfectly. 

Thanks again to those who posted links to the Service Manual pages and disassembly instructions. 

Joe


----------

